# Buying a Golf R32



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all,

Can anyone help, I'm looking a buying an R32 but have 2 concerns

1) how much will they drop in price by when the new R32 comes out, anyone have any idea?

2) I'm buying a new house and need to save cash so not looking to spend more then Â£18k what will I get for that?

Many thanks,
Col.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you might be better off posting here www.uk-mkivs.net


----------



## mattcony (Sep 23, 2005)

Its a tough one really, most current owners are not too worried about there being a drop in price, sure a new model is always going to have an affect, there are no signs yet that the new R is going to be a limited run which the Mk4 version was - this helps a lot really with holding the value.

You should be able to get something nice for Â£18K, have a look on Tyresmoke.net where almost all the R owners hang around on as they have a dedicated room for the R !!

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... /Board/VWR

cheers
matt


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

As MAtt said - have a look on tyresmoke.

For Â£18k you are into a good motor, the prices have softened slightly so you will see more for your cash now. NIce choice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

if you are looking to save a bit of cash have you had a look at the 25th anniversary golf from 2002 180 bhp as standard chip it to about 210bhp 18inch BBS RC wheels fully colour coaded and uprated brakes special interior climate control 6 cd all as standard
only 900 petrol models made so there are even less of them than the r32 and a lot cheaper to run
i have one a lovely car


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise everyone.

Heart set on an R32 so that's the way I'm going to go. As soon as the TT's gone I'll be on the look out for a nice example.

Thanks again for the advise, it's nice to get honest feedback from a friendly bunch of people.

Col.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jax said:


> Thanks for all the advise everyone.
> 
> Heart set on an R32 so that's the way I'm going to go. As soon as the TT's gone I'll be on the look out for a nice example.
> 
> ...


what colour are you going for i like the pearl blue and then black any realy but silver would be bottom of my list even though the anni is silver


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm with you on pearl blue mate, with the full black leather of course :wink:

Really like black as it's nice and understated and doesn't attract to much of the wrong attention, but of course the negative of black is that it doesn't really show of the body kit.

Silvers a funny one, I don't normally like any silver cars and I'm not keen on the R32 in silver but the anni looks wicked, my ex-girlfield had a silver 1.8T GTi (150bhp I think) with the 18" BBS anni wheels and it looked very 8) funny how wheels can completely change a car!

On that note my friends just changed the wheels on his Nissan 350z and the difference it has made is unbelievable, I didn't think that car could look any better (except by changing that badge of course) but it really has!

I'm not into modifications at all unless there engine/performance based but has anybody seen any good modifications to R32'a that they think look really good? Change to rear light clusters, different wheels etc?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hella tinted rear lights and 19in BBS CH look fantastic on the r32 dont look to bad on the anni :wink: 
neuspeed short shift amd a miltek (if only for the sound)are a must


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Miltek exhaust is a must on the R32 (or blueflame) - the stock R32 exhaust when cruising on a motorway can really drone - the aftermarket exhaust cures this compeltely, plus they sound better when you are giving it some.

My choices for another R32 would Be Red, Dark blue, grey - all three fairly rare colours, and I think all of them really suit the car.

I would look at all three interior trims, the leather imo isnt all that - having had the leather, if I were to order another i'd go for the Alcantara - the grey really brightens up the interior of the car, and in those I have seen appears to wear better as well.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

You can get a deent R32 for under 15k mate. I was looking into one recently. I saw a 53 plate, blue, Sat nav and less than 18k miles for 14,500.


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah a couple of friends have got Miltek exhausts one on a 350z and the other on a Focus RS, do sound very nice, quiet until you open her up and then they come alive! :wink:

The R32 on Awesome GTI's website has those wheels on and that's in silver, looks very nice.

What's the situation with lowering an R32 being 4 wheel drive and having that quatro style system?


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah a couple of friends have got Miltek exhausts one on a 350z and the other on a Focus RS, do sound very nice, quiet until you open her up and then they come alive! :wink:

The R32 on Awesome GTI's website has those wheels on and that's in silver, looks very nice.

What's the situation with lowering an R32 being 4 wheel drive and having that quatro style system?


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Bloody hell where did you see the car for Â£14.5k please?

Ideally I'd be spending Â£15-16 so I've got some change for a couple of mods, ECU, exhaust and suspension. Maybe even upgrade the stereo if it isn't as good as the BOSE in the TT.

Just taken a phone call from the estate agents confirming the buyers mortgage has all gone through....... can't stop thinking "buy a Lambo and rent for 6 months" ............dreams ow dreams hey.

On a serious note are there any majors problems to look out for when viewing/test driving please?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Jax said:


> Bloody hell where did you see the car for Â£14.5k please?
> 
> Ideally I'd be spending Â£15-16 so I've got some change for a couple of mods, ECU, exhaust and suspension. Maybe even upgrade the stereo if it isn't as good as the BOSE in the TT.
> 
> ...


Serioulsy dude, you can pick them up for under 15 all day long. I even seen early ones going foe 13k upwards in the trader. Do you want to buy from a dealer? I wasnt going to buy from a dealer you see as I was going to twint turbo it so the warranty would have been void.


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

No not bothered where it comes from as long as I can do all the appropriate checks and tests.

Usually buy private anyway, where the best deals are at, I'd just not seen any anywhere with under 20k on the clock for less than Â£17-18k.

I'm going to have to look more carefully from now on   

Ideally I'll find someone who wants to swap for my TT in that case!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jax said:


> Yeah a couple of friends have got Miltek exhausts one on a 350z and the other on a Focus RS, do sound very nice, quiet until you open her up and then they come alive! :wink:
> 
> The R32 on Awesome GTI's website has those wheels on and that's in silver, looks very nice.
> 
> What's the situation with lowering an R32 being 4 wheel drive and having that quatro style system?


i have seen a few lowered on coilovers but like the tt you have to fit adjustable rear tie bars to set up the rear camber


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Jax said:


> No not bothered where it comes from as long as I can do all the appropriate checks and tests.
> 
> Usually buy private anyway, where the best deals are at, I'd just not seen any anywhere with under 20k on the clock for less than Â£17-18k.
> 
> ...


Just go on www.autorader.co.uk And type in your limits. I was only looking last week so you will easily find one for 15k mark.


----------



## Jax (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise everyone....now I just hope the TT sells as soon possible so I can get back to 5 seats!

Cheers again and I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

The VW dealers are still putting the Mk 4 R32's on the forecourts for Â£19K+. I have never seen one advertised privately or otherwise for less than Â£17K..


----------

